# Pulpit Supply?



## LeeJUk (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello all.

Well I've been thinking recently about pulpit supply and if I should do it. So I have a few questions. Now obviously I'm from the UK and your from the US and there will be some differences but on the whole I'm interested to see answers. 

1) Would you say that it's right to contact vacant charges and offer your services?

2) If so how? phone? email/letter?
and what should you include in such communication? I guess your age, education, situation (im under examination for CofS ministry, studying theology @ uni).

Any other advice or relevant ideas are welcome


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 22, 2010)

Be proactive and talk face to face.


----------



## Grimmson (Oct 22, 2010)

LeeJUk said:


> 2) If so how? phone? email/letter?
> and what should you include in such communication? I guess your age, education, situation (im under examination for CofS ministry, studying theology @ uni).
> 
> Any other advice or relevant ideas are welcome


 For the second, you also will probably need to communicate what church you’re a member of and you should cite your pastor that you are under as a reference.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 23, 2010)

Lee, my experience here in the UK has been that it is all about knowing people. Or knowing people who know people. Look for the first opportunity in your own fellowship, that is where you will be proved and approved. Then take the next one. If you are any good, you will find that in God's time, other opportunities will open up. But you can't really do this alone, you need the Elders to help you on your way.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 23, 2010)

Excellent post, Jonathan.


----------



## travstar (Oct 23, 2010)

Not being clergy, I have no experience and (unlike most message board junkies) will not presume upon the subject. I merely want to wish you godspeed.


----------

